# My New Toy Jeep



## RAMROD1

Picked up my first Jeep!
1997 Jeep Wangler TJ Sport. 
Bone stock, 4.0 with 160,000 miles on it. 














Had killer death wobbles on the way home. Checked and tightened everything on the front end. The new tires only had 19 psi, aired them up to max as well as replaced the original steering stabilizer and no more wobbles. Whether or not it's fixed or just hidden I am not sure.

Picked up the springs and shocks from a 2014 4 door Wrangler with so said only 300 miles on them for a cheap $50 lift. 
Before














After














Here are the a few pic of the springs and shocks compared. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAMROD1

You have to swap these two inserts out on the front shocks, the back is a direct swap. 















Picked up 5 tires and rims off a 2010 Rubicon. Ordered the 1.25 adaptor 5x4.5 to 5x5 from Spidertrax. 







Ordered 2" spacers for the front to level her out and 1" transfer case drop. 







Also picked up a front bumper and wench off CL. 














All leveled out. 








No cable on the winch and first time stuck!














Trip back to the house for chain and come a long and an hour later it's all good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAMROD1

Little speaker up grade. 
5.25 Polk's in the front and 6.5 Polk's in the sound bar. 
Home made adaptors to fit the 5.25" speakers in the front with some Polly fill, I read somewhere it helps with the sound in a Jeep. 






















Now I need to find some seats or have mine reupholstered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## goodwood

good work. always wanted to play around with a jeep.


----------



## Law Dog

Great job, looks good. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Stspower

Good looking jeep and you've made good progress. I've always been a jeep guy but when I saw my K5 Blazer for sale I had to have it. Death Wobble can be pretty scary. There are plenty key components that play a roll in it. New tires that are balanced WELL will defiantly help. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks it has been fun!
A few things I forgot. 
Pulled the finder flares off and painted. You can see the difference if you look at the before and after pic's. 
Added one washer to each wheel stock to stop the slight rub on the lower arm when at full turn. 
Drained and replaced transfer case and axle fluids. 
Forgot the after picture with the spacer added.















Also plan on painting the hard top and changing out the 307 gears. With the 32" tires 5th is a little sluggish unless I am on a fairly flat road. Still need to research which gears will be best. Need to save a little for the synthetic winch rope also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mhooper

RAMROD1 said:


> Thanks it has been fun!
> A few things I forgot.
> Pulled the finder flares off and painted. You can see the difference if you look at the before and after pic's.
> Added one washer to each wheel stock to stop the slight rub on the lower arm when at full turn.
> Drained and replaced transfer case and axle fluids.
> Forgot the after picture with the spacer added.
> View attachment 1035121
> 
> View attachment 1035129
> 
> 
> Also plan on painting the hard top and changing out the 307 gears. With the 32" tires 5th is a little sluggish unless I am on a fairly flat road. Still need to research which gears will be best. Need to save a little for the synthetic winch rope also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free[/QUOTE
> 
> You will want to go with 4.10 gears and not get over 33" tires. 4.56 and 4.88 gears work well with 35" tires. Your Jeep is starting to really be trail rated. Also use red lock tight on the wheel spacer nuts.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Not sure how bad of shape your seats are in, but I put Iggee seat covers in back in 2009 and they still look new. They fit really well.

Welcome to the JEEP addiction... I'm sure that you're already learning that JEEP = Just Empty Every Pocket


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks!
Don't plan on going any bigger with the tires for the main reason of there being so many brand new takeoff's out there I can keep new ones on for about half the price of store bought new ones. So I will look for some 410 gears. Thanks.

Yep I have heard what Jeep means but fairly happy right now as I only have $5100 total in it right now. Passenger seat and rear seat are in prefect condition, the drivers seat bottom is trashed! It is way comfortable but don't think a seat cover would help or last on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## texasislandboy

I'm on the hunt for one right now. I was going to trade in my truck but I think I'll keep it and just get a beater jeep.


----------



## RAMROD1

Hooked my lights up. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## YakMan

Jeep. Just Empty Every Pocket! Lol! Looks good!


----------



## RAMROD1

OK well some one said to keep the pictures coming but I believe these will be that last ones, well I may take some in the day light. Guess this is just how the ball roll's sometimes! We will live so all is good.


----------



## troutpopper

Man, that sucks, glad everyone is ok.


----------



## devil1824

Time go the extreme route now. www.pirate4x4.com Lots and lots of cool builds.


----------



## On The Hook

That's just a character building event. It doesn't really look hurt. Have it fixed and keep going, or buy it back from insurance and build it the way you want with the balance of the payout. Glad everyone is ok. Jeeps don't die, they get resurrected.


----------



## RAMROD1

Frame on my side (driver) is twisted and curled to the side steering wheel in cab is shoved in and twisted to the right tub right at the bottom of drivers and passengers doors is wrinkled. Looking under at the transfer case where is installed the 1 inch spacers you can tell it has shifted. Engine will start on first turn of the key and purrs like a kitten. Have not seen or talked to the adjuster yet. Depending on what the give would you keep it or take the payout and look for another TJ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

